# Shower panel vs regular shower



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

While doing a full remodel, at our beach house, to bare studs, I plumbed for a fixed shower head, and a separate slide bar shower head with a shut off for each, so either one or both can be use. Like the set up a lot.


Also picked up a shower panel that has a fixed head, a extra head, and a couple body sprays for use with the outdoor shower. Like it a lot as well.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have ceramic tile with a shower head. I removed the restrictor in the handle set and the shower head, so it puts out enough water to make an environmentalist cringe. No more drool shower for me. My wife tried it out and was saying, “ Oh my God” so I checked to see if she was alone in there. It was the water volume.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Old Thomas said:


> I have ceramic tile with a shower head. I removed the restrictor in the handle set and the shower head, so it puts out enough water to make an environmentalist cringe. No more drool shower for me. My wife tried it out and was saying, “* Oh my God” so I checked to see if she was alone in there.* It was the water volume.


OLDT.... I might of had a few drinks tonight, but that was funny....:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

For our own place, I like to simply plumb in two shower heads, with just a manual shutoff on one.

But for resales, I will install the panel....looks sharp and people seem to like it...I think it is a worth while upgrade.


----------



## Connell Nichola (Dec 13, 2019)

barnettnce said:


> We are building a big shower in our master bathroom. I was looking a shower panels at sweetbathroom.com. What is superior? A shower panel or just a shower head? I guess favorite?
> Anybody out there have a shower panel? Do you like it? I've only tried just regular shower heads.



Your quote is very interesting.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I dislike the panel type of head or "rainfall" type as they are often termed. If the pipe comes out of the wall instead of down from the ceiling it is easy to change the shower head later.
For my own master bath I bought a complete assembly by Delta with a flow diverterirector valve and hand held shower and three jets and then replaced the shower head for one from Grohe. 

Important with a shower to pay the extra bucks to get a pressure balance rough in valve. With these valves if someone flushed a toilet the valve will maintain the balance of hot and cold water. The Grohe have a cartridge design that is easy to replace in the future and save on plumber labor costs.

I have also found that I can get the water temp at the shower head much faster with this type of valve. While having the plumber install one for the master bath shower I also had him replace the valve in the guest bath shower as well.


----------



## YoussraVlogs (Jan 24, 2020)

I think shower head is perfect in your case since it's not taking too much space, so you can profit the rest of the bathroom


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

> so you can profit the rest of the bathroom


What does that mean anyway? What nonsense. lain:


----------

